# Marry, date or dump? Anyone ladies want to play?



## soapsydaisy (Jan 19, 2013)

The rules are easy, someone will pick three guys (celebrities or fictional characters) and the next person will choose who they'd marry, date, and dump. Then they will post their list of three guys for the next poster. 

Round one:

*John Cusack*

*Matthew Broderick*

*Jon Cryer*

(sorry, I love movies from the 1980s)


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 19, 2013)

soapsydaisy said:


> The rules are easy, someone will pick three guys (celebrities or fictional characters) and the next person will choose who they'd marry, date, and dump. Then they will post their list of three guys for the next poster.
> 
> Round one:
> 
> ...




*John Cusack*
 Marry - Smart, sexy, tries hard. What's not to love. 

*Matthew Broderick*
 Cute but already married!

*Jon Cryer*
Dump.  What can I say. 



Round Two: 

Joaquin Phoenix

Johnny Depp 

Christian Grey (from the 50 shades books)


----------



## soapsydaisy (Jan 19, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Round Two:
> 
> Joaquin Phoenix
> 
> ...


 

Marry: Joaquin Phoenix (Walk the Line)

Date: Johnny Depp (Captain Jack... :-D)

Dump: Christian Grey (I didn't read the books)



1. George Clooney
2. Patrick Dempsey
3. Matthew McConaughey


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 19, 2013)

soapsydaisy said:


> Marry: Joaquin Phoenix (Walk the Line)
> 
> Date: Johnny Depp (Captain Jack... :-D)
> 
> ...





Dump: George Clooney
Date: Patrick Dempsey
Marry:  Matthew McConaughey




Next: 

Prince Charming
Prince Valiant
Robin Hood, Prince of Thieves


----------



## Kersten (Jan 19, 2013)

> Prince Charming
> Prince Valiant
> Robin Hood, Prince of Thieves



Dump: Prince Valiant 
Date: Robin Hood ( I have a soft spot for "bad boys") 
Marry: Prince Charming 

Next .....

Brad Pitt 
Jonathan Rhys Meyers
Charlie Hunnam


----------



## soapsydaisy (Jan 19, 2013)

Kersten said:


> Brad Pitt
> Jonathan Rhys Meyers
> Charlie Hunnam


 
Marry: Jonathan Rhys Meyers ( I loved him in Match Point)
Date: Charlie Hunnam
Dump: Brad Pitt

Next Round: Funny Guys

Adam Sandler
Seth Rogen
Steve Carell


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 22, 2013)

soapsydaisy said:


> Marry: Jonathan Rhys Meyers ( I loved him in Match Point)
> Date: Charlie Hunnam
> Dump: Brad Pitt
> 
> ...




Adam Sandler - Dump.  Cute but jerky on film. Repeatedly. Must be a warning. 
Seth Rogen - Date. I'd say marry, but... well.... 
Steve Carell - Marry. Totally funny and responsible, and a little boring. Total hubby material. 

Next Round: Irish Guys #1 (There's enough for at least two!)

Colin Farell
Liam Neeson
Gabriel Byrne


----------



## Genny (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you for choosing 2 of my favorite actors (Neeson & Byrne!!)

Colin Farell: Dump  (sorry, he smokes & I can't stand the smell)
Liam Neeson: Marry (I have loved him since I was a young girl & saw him in High Spirits.  One bad thing, he's old enough to be my father.)
Gabriel Byrne: Date & that's only because I'd love to marry him, but I just married Liam Neeson.  Once again, also old enough to be my father LOL


Next round Famous Spies:
James Bond
Jason Bourne
Austin Powers


----------



## soapsydaisy (Jan 23, 2013)

Next round Famous Spies:
James Bond
Jason Bourne
Austin Powers

Marry: Jason Bourne is totally yummy and I really like Matt Damon...
Date: James Bond. Life would never be dull.
Dump: Austin Powers. His teeth would gross me out too much.

Next Up...Nerds from the Big Bang Theory
Sheldon
Leonard
Raj


----------



## Lolly58 (Jan 23, 2013)

Next Up...Nerds from the Big Bang Theory
Sheldon - Marry
Leonard - Date 
Raj - Dump
actually I would dump all 3 ..oh well and next

 Criminal Minds Hotties

Aaron Hotchner

Derek Morgan

Spencer Reid


----------



## Genny (Jan 23, 2013)

Okay, I know I just did one, but I'm sorry, I love Criminal Minds, so I have to jump in and steal it.

 Criminal Minds Hotties

Aaron Hotchner - Dump, but can I keep him on speed dial?

Derek Morgan - Date, because I can't marry 2 men

Spencer Reid - Marry, because I love him & his big........brain 



Next up, horror movie killers:
Michael Myers from Halloween
Jack from The Shining
David from An American Warewolf In London


----------



## soapsydaisy (Jan 25, 2013)

Genny said:


> Next up, horror movie killers:
> Michael Myers from Halloween
> Jack from The Shining
> David from An American Warewolf In London


 
Marry: David from An American Warewolf In London
Date: Jack
Dump: Michael Myers

Next round, more dorkiness...Star Trek

Spock
Captain Kirk
Scotty


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 25, 2013)

soapsydaisy said:


> Marry: David from An American Warewolf In London
> Date: Jack
> Dump: Michael Myers
> 
> ...



I thought this thread wasn't moving! LOL. I"m glad it's picked up. Genny's answers are totally amusing me! 


Spock  - Dump.  Too serious. Also is an alien. 
Captain Kirk - Date. Smart, possibly marriage material. But beaten by Scotty
Scotty - Marry. Love foreign guys Who doesn't! 


Next Up - Dudes from How I Met Your Mother

Ted (Obviously) 
Marshall (Pretend he's NOT married)
Barney (Who else? LOL!)


----------



## soapsydaisy (Jan 26, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Up - Dudes from How I Met Your Mother
> 
> Ted (Obviously)
> Marshall (Pretend he's NOT married)
> Barney (Who else? LOL!)



I just played but I love HIMYM

Marry: Marshall ~ he is so sweet and goofy and he is really good at board games.

Date: Ted ~ Ted is great and all and I would love to be the mysterious mother but he has a lot of issues and baggage.

Dump: Barney ~ I think all of his catchphrases and magic tricks would get annoying fast and he is kinda a man whore.

Next ~ The guys from Friends

Ross
Joey
Chandler


----------



## Kersten (Jan 26, 2013)

soapsydaisy said:


> The guys from Friends
> 
> Marry Ross- funny, sweet, and smart. My kind of guy
> Date Joey-he's cute and sweet, but a bit dense for the long haul
> Dump Chandler



Next up, rock music legends starting with "J" ;-)

Jim Morrison
Jimi Hendrix
John Lennon


----------



## judymoody (Jan 26, 2013)

Goodness, I need to get out more.  I don't know who half of these folks are.  Blame it on having kids.

Let's see

Jim Morrison - dead, drug user, but great hair and I loved the Doors, so maybe worth a date or two

Jimi Hendrix - dead, drug user, bad teeth, dump

John Lennon - devoted to Yoko, off limits.  But also dead.  If alive and single, he'd be my top marriage pick because he wrote great music and he was capable of having a lasting relationship.

So none of the above.

I fancy Brits so what do you think about:

Colin Firth

Patrick Stewart

Kenneth Branagh


----------



## Genny (Jan 26, 2013)

Colin Firth - Date.  Because I love his accent and his eys & I heard that he's friends with Hugh Grant.  I see a lovely threesome in my future. 

Patrick Stewart - Marry.  Hello, he's been knighted!  Plus he can drive a starship.

Kenneth Branagh - Dump.  I'm going to be honest, the only thing I saw him in was Frankenstein.  He was way to into creating the perfect person, so I don't think I could measure up.



Next up - Born in Mexico
Anthony Quinn
Ricardo Montalban (Fantasy Island)
Mitt Romney (seriously, I checked)


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 27, 2013)

Genny said:


> Colin Firth - Date.  Because I love his accent and his eys & I heard that he's friends with Hugh Grant.  I see a lovely threesome in my future.
> 
> Patrick Stewart - Marry.  Hello, he's been knighted!  Plus he can drive a starship.
> 
> ...



Next up - Born in Mexico
Anthony Quinn - Marry. Classy, sexy, foreign cutie! 
Ricardo Montalban (Fantasy Island) - Date. Probbaly not marry because dating him would probbaly just be a "fantasy"  
Mitt Romney (seriously, I checked) - Dump, never had luck with dudes from DETROIT (His father was born in Mexico). 





Next up, the Bonds. James Bonds. 

Pierce Brosnan
Sean Connery 
Roger Moore


----------



## Genny (Jan 27, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Mitt Romney (seriously, I checked) - Dump, never had luck with dudes from DETROIT (His father was born in Mexico).



Dang you Google!!  LOL he was listed in the "Born In Mexico" thing when I googled it.  It was a toss up between Mitt & Neil Patrick Harris.


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 27, 2013)

Genny said:


> Dang you Google!!  LOL he was listed in the "Born In Mexico" thing when I googled it.  It was a toss up between Mitt & Neil Patrick Harris.



Neil Patrick Harris would lose even to Mitt Romney. Can't be in a marriage with a gay husband. All talk, no sex.  ;-) 

Good call on dumping Kenneth Branaugh. In all his movies he plays these meticulous characters, I think that says something about him and I would be afraid to fail as well!


----------



## 2lilboots (Jan 27, 2013)

Marry Sean, what a hottie
Date Pierce, he is ok
Dump Roger, just not that great

Next round;

Josh Harnett
Colin Farrell
Nicholas Cage


----------



## Lolly58 (Jan 28, 2013)

Josh Harnett - marry, he' just so cute
Colin Farrell - date - cute too though
Nicholas Cage - dump



Next up Rockers

Steven Tyler

Mick Jagger

Robert Plant


----------



## soapsydaisy (Jan 28, 2013)

Lolly58 said:


> Next up Rockers
> 
> Steven Tyler
> 
> ...


 

Marry - Robert Plant

Date - Jagger - he has the moves

Dump - Steven Tyler


Next round...*True Blood  :evil:*

Stephen Moyer
Alexander Skarsgård
Sam Trammell


----------



## Lolly58 (Jan 29, 2013)

Ok I have to answer this one

Stephen Moyer - Date

Alexander Skarsgard - Dump

Sam Trammell - Marry



Next Up - Just TV Guys who are HOT


Kevin Bacon ( The Following)

Gary Sinese ( CSI New York)

Mark Harmon ( NCIS)


----------



## soapsydaisy (Jan 30, 2013)

Next Up - Just TV Guys who are HOT


Kevin Bacon ( The Following)

Gary Sinese ( CSI New York)

Mark Harmon ( NCIS)


Marry - Kevin Bacon (from his Footloose days)
Date - Gary Sinese (although everytime I hear his voice I think of George from Of Mice and Men)
Dump - Mark Harmon'


Next Up - The Englishmen

Hugh Grant
Colin Firth
Jude Law


----------



## Genny (Jan 30, 2013)

Next Up - The Englishmen

Hugh Grant - Date.  He seems amusing and I really like his eyes. Plus, I believe he was going to be part of my English threesome that I previously mentioned.
Colin Firth - Marry.  I think I was dating him in an earlier post, but I'll marry him now.
Jude Law - Dump.  I'm sorry, but he's not aging well.  I'm so superficial :shh: 


Next Up - The Hairless Among the Very Hairy Planet of the Apes Leading Men

Charleton Heston
Mark Wahlberg
James Franco


----------



## 2lilboots (Jan 30, 2013)

Marry-Mark Wahlberg, he is such a goodlooking guy. and he seems so nice.
Date-James Franco, I don't even know who he is, but I would date him at least once(considering who is left on the list)
Dump-Charleton Heston...I may be old, but I am not that old!  He just doesn't do it for me.

How about some older actors?

Willem Dafoe
Ed Harris
Dustin Hoffman


----------



## Genny (Jan 30, 2013)

2lilboots said:


> .Dump-Charleton Heston...I may be old, but I am not that old! He just doesn't do it for me



And the fact that he's deceased, right? LOL


----------



## 2lilboots (Jan 30, 2013)

Genny said:


> And the fact that he's deceased, right? LOL


 
Yeh, that would be a good reason too!  You can tell how I keep up with the news.


----------



## soapsydaisy (Jan 31, 2013)

Willem Dafoe
Ed Harris
Dustin Hoffman

They are a little too old for my liking but here is how it would go

Marry - Dustin Hoffman - I met him once, he seemed like a cool guy plus I always get very emotional when I watch Rain Man. 

Date - Willem Dafoe
Dump - Ed Harris

Next round... 80s Sitcom Dads

Alan Thicke
Tony Danza
Bob Saget


----------



## cerelife (Jan 31, 2013)

Tough choices as I don't really like any of them.
Marry - Bob Saget (only to have an affair with John Stamos)
Date - Tony Danza -loved him in Taxi (I'd marry HIM if he knew John Stamos!)
Dump - Alan Thicke - smarmy and his son is even worse!

Next round - '80's music!

Simon Le Bon (Duran Duran)
Prince
Boy George (Culture Club)


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 31, 2013)

Corrects post, being Cerelife just beat me! 


:-D 

Simon Le Bon (Duran Duran) - Marry. Hello Rock Star
Prince - Date. Nice guy ,but lives in Minnysoda.
Boy George (Culture Club) - Dump. I'm not a gayguy fan girl. 


Next then - <strike>90s Rock Stars</strike>  Somehow this became rock stars named Billy! 

Billy Joe Armstrong
Billy Corgan
Billy Joel


----------



## soapsydaisy (Jan 31, 2013)

Hard choices, I like all of those guys named Billy.

Marry: Billy Joel because he is the Piano Man
Date: Billy Joe Armstrong because I had a thing for punk rockers back in the day.
Dump: Billy Corgan because he has too many issues and I hated Zwan.

Next round...Scrubs

JD
Turk
Dr. Cox


----------



## Maythorn (Jan 31, 2013)

Oops, Marry:  Dr. Cox 
Date:  JD
Dump:  Turk 

Somebody asked for older:

Christopher "Cowbell" Walken
Dolphe Lundgren
Billy Crystal


----------



## Desert Karen (Jan 31, 2013)

Hope I am doing this correctly.


Date:  Billy Crystal
Marry: Billy Bush
Dump: Billy Bob Thornton


----------



## Desert Karen (Jan 31, 2013)

soapsydaisy said:


> Hard choices, I like all of those guys named Billy.
> 
> Marry: Billy Joel because he is the Piano Man
> Date: Billy Joe Armstrong because I had a thing for punk rockers back in the day.
> ...



Gotta pass, Ive never seen the show.


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 1, 2013)

Desert Karen said:


> Hope I am doing this correctly.
> 
> 
> Date:  Billy Crystal
> ...



Karen, to play the game, you reply to the last person's thread and say which ones on the list hey posted you would marry date or dump,then add three more of your own for the next person to reply to!


----------



## soapsydaisy (Feb 1, 2013)

Ok, new round 

Guys from the 1990s

Freddie Prinze Jr. 
Jared Leto
Leonardo Dicaprio


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 2, 2013)

soapsydaisy said:


> Ok, new round
> 
> Guys from the 1990s
> 
> ...



Freddie Prinze Jr.  - Date. Cute, but softish? 
Jared Leto - Just plain marry, okay. Meow. 
Leonardo Dicaprio - Dump. Hot onscreen. The pedastal is too high to get close to! 


Next: Favorite Teachers! 

Mr. Coulson from Never Been Kissed
Mr. Shue from Glee 
Coach Taylor from Friday Night Lights


----------



## dyclement05 (Feb 2, 2013)

Marry - Mr. Coulson
Date - Mr. Schuster
Dump - Coach Taylor

Back to the 80s - Leading Men
Christian Slater
Andrew McCarthy
Judd Nelson


----------



## Maythorn (Feb 2, 2013)

Desert Karen said:


> Gotta pass, Ive never seen the show.


 
I don't know why I have.  I hate medical shows except old episodes of MASH.  Sometimes I've "watched," a show and afterward couldn't tell you a thing about it because I'm here with you all on my laptop.


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Feb 2, 2013)

There really isnt a bad choice among these 3
Marry-Andrew
Date-Judd
Dump Christian

you say you like M*A*S*H? 
no problem  !

Hawkeye (alan alda)
B.J (Mike Farrell)
Trapper (Wayne Rogers)


----------



## Maythorn (Feb 2, 2013)

Marry:  Mike Farrell (Is he still living.  Seems like a family man).
Trapper: Date, cute
Hawkeye:  Dump. Too many wrinkles lol. (Just kidding, he's a good guy)

Some musicians (an ecletic mix for you):
David Guetta
Tony Bennett
Prince, used to be anyway


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Feb 2, 2013)

wowizers, tough choices...... um..... yeah..... well

I'm dumping the man formally known as Prince. too odd for me
I'll date Mr. Bennett, I wouldn't mind if he bought me a drink 
So that means I'm marrying David

Fellas from one of my favorite shows Supernatural

Dean ( Jensen Ackles )
Sam ( Jared Padalecki )
Castiel ( Misha Collins )

It's a difficult choice, ladies, but somebody's gotta make it!


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Feb 3, 2013)

I'd date Sam, marry Dean & dump Castiel.

Ok, next:
Tony DiNozo (NCIS)
Callen  (NCIS LA)
Sam (NCIS LA)


----------



## soapsydaisy (Feb 6, 2013)

Ok, next:
Tony DiNozo (NCIS)
Callen  (NCIS LA)
Sam (NCIS LA)

I had to google them 

Marry - Tony
Dump - Callen
Date - Sam

Next round - The men of the original 90210

Jason Priestly
Luke Perry
Brian Austin Green


----------



## Genny (Feb 6, 2013)

Jason Priestly ~ Marry, because I know we'd make pretty babies
Luke Perry ~ Date, because he's got too many issues & his "Woe is me" return would get annoying after a while.
Brian Austin Green ~ Dump.  Too whiny.


Next up:
Boys of Bayside  Saved By The Bell
Zach
A.C. Slater
Screech


----------



## Lolly58 (Feb 6, 2013)

Boys of Bayside Saved By The Bell
Zach
A.C. Slater
Screech 


My kids actually watched this show...lol

Zach - marry- he did turn out pretty hot

Slater - date not too much into jocks

Screech - dump..sweet but whiney


OK..up next lets see if we have any takers on Captains...

Captain Morgan

Captain Kirk

Captain Crunch


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 6, 2013)

Genny said:


> Jason Priestly ~ Marry, because I know we'd make pretty babies
> Luke Perry ~ Date, because he's got too many issues & his "Woe is me" return would get annoying after a while.
> Brian Austin Green ~ Dump.  Too whiny.
> 
> ...



Marry Slater
Date Zach
Dump Screech. 



Next random hotties

Ben Affleck
Justin Timberlake
Ashton Kutcher


----------



## KrisAnt (Feb 6, 2013)

Marry Capt. Morgan cause I love him!!! , date Capt. Kirk, and dump Capt. Crunch, too sweet.


----------



## soapsydaisy (Feb 6, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Marry Slater
> Date Zach
> Dump Screech.
> 
> ...


 
Tough one here

Marry - Ben Affleck was amazing in Argo and he is really good friends with Kevin Smith. He also has a thing for girls named Jennifer 

Date - Justin Timberlake is a good actor but I hated him in the 1990s when he was a popstar. 

Dump - Ashton Kutcher is too scruffy for my taste. 

Next up:
Guys from That 70s Show (since we were talking about Ashton)

Eric  (Topher Grace)
Kelso (Ashton Kutcher)
Hyde (Danny Masterson)


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 6, 2013)

soapsydaisy said:


> Tough one here
> 
> Marry - Ben Affleck was amazing in Argo and he is really good friends with Kevin Smith. He also has a thing for girls named Jennifer
> 
> ...



Okay I know I just did one, but I have to.  

Marry Eric - Topher Grace grew up to be a hottie. ;-) 

Dump Kelso - scruffy and a bit dumb

Date Hyde - he tries so hard you have to give him a little bit of credit. 


Next - our favorite men, per this thread: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/f15/hey-girl-ryan-gosling-soap-making-31779/index3.html#post300898

Ryan Gosling
Matthew McConaughey
Chaning Tatum


----------



## dyclement05 (Feb 6, 2013)

Jumping on this one!! And for me, it's a no-brainer.

Marry - Ryan Gosling - near perfect in every way. And he even likes to KNIT!
Date - Chaning Tatum, but only because I can't stand Matthew McConaughey (not really a nice thing to say since I don't know him but yeah, don't like him...)
Dump - Matthew McConaughy (see above)

Next:
More men from the 80s (can you tell I'm stuck)

Emilio Estevez
Kevin Bacon
Rob Lowe


----------



## Lolly58 (Feb 7, 2013)

More men from the 80s (can you tell I'm stuck)

Emilio Estevez
Kevin Bacon
Rob Lowe 

Emilio Estevez - date, he like to garden and has settled down 

Kevin Bacon - marry- he's hot and appears to be stable,besides he's also a musician!!

Rob Lowe - dump...do I even need to say why


Up Next Rockers

Jon Bon Jovi
Ritchie Sambora
Chad Kroeger


dyclement05... I actually know Matt McConaughy, have for years,he's really a sweet guy


----------



## Genny (Feb 7, 2013)

Lolly58 said:


> I actually know Matt McConaughy, have for years,he's really a sweet guy



Well hello there new best friend.  Just out of curiosity do you happen to have any pictures of him in the bath tub?


----------



## CaliChan (Feb 7, 2013)

Lolly58 said:


> dyclement05... I actually know Matt McConaughy, have for years,he's really a sweet guy



make sure to give him a "trying to be sexy but turns out to just be an awkward " wink just for me. kinda like this one but more awkward
http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_md94i0Skri1ruh5sp.gif


----------



## Lolly58 (Feb 8, 2013)

Genny, I do not have any pics of him in the tub...lol...CaliChan, next time I talk to Kay I'll tell her to wink at him for you!!


----------



## soapsydaisy (Feb 9, 2013)

Lolly58 said:


> Up Next Rockers
> 
> Jon Bon Jovi
> Ritchie Sambora
> Chad Kroeger


 
Marry: Jon Bon Jovi
Date: Chad Kroeger
Dump: Ritchie Sambora

Next Round 80s TV
Michael J. Fox
Fred Savage
Kirk Cameron


----------



## soapsydaisy (Apr 3, 2013)

Anyone want to play? 

*Next Round 80s TV*
Michael J. Fox
Fred Savage
Kirk Cameron


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 3, 2013)

soapsydaisy said:


> Anyone want to play?
> 
> *Next Round 80s TV*
> Michael J. Fox
> ...



Hell yeah! I forgot this thread! 

Marry - Michael J. Fox. No questions asked! 

Fred Savage - Dump. I only rememeber him as a kid. 

Kirk Cameron - Date. Nice guy. Too nice maybe. 

Next Round: Sexy Spaniards

Javier Bardem (Canary Islands, territory of Spain) 
Antonio Banderas (Andalucía)
Alfred Molina (technically British, but of Italian and Spanish descent)


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Apr 3, 2013)

soapsydaisy said:


> Willem Dafoe
> Ed Harris
> Dustin Hoffman
> 
> ...



Marry: Tony Danza (who doesn't like a guy that can keep house)

Date: Bob Saget (he was such a good dad even though he is not a looker)

Dump: Alan Thicke (he would analyze every word that came from your mouth)

NEXT ROUND: Pop Singers from the 90's

Justin Timberlake
Nick Lachey
Mark  Wahlberg


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Apr 3, 2013)

Cherry Bomb said:


> Marry: Tony Danza (who doesn't like a guy that can keep house)
> 
> Date: Bob Saget (he was such a good dad even though he is not a looker)
> 
> ...




Marry Mark Wahlberg- proven bread winner, not hard on the eyes
Date Justin Timberlake -he brings my sexy back LOL 
Dump Nick Lachey- Sorry, I don't know what he caught from Jessica Simpson


for the Whovians out there:
Matt Smith
David Tennant
Christopher Eccleston


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 3, 2013)

What the heck, y'all skipped me! Go back !


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Apr 3, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Hell yeah! I forgot this thread!
> 
> Marry - Michael J. Fox. No questions asked!
> 
> ...



Sorry Melissa!!!!!!! 

Marry: Javier Bardem (he's totally hot)
Date: Antonio Banderas (he would be a hot romantic fling)
Dump: Alfred Molina (don't know much about him)


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Apr 3, 2013)

Moonshea Botanicals said:


> Marry Mark Wahlberg- proven bread winner, not hard on the eyes
> Date Justin Timberlake -he brings my sexy back LOL
> Dump Nick Lachey- Sorry, I don't know what he caught from Jessica Simpson
> 
> ...



Next Quesion: The Whovians posted by Moonshea! Cherry Bomb quoted the wrong page! Sry!

for the Whovians out there:
Matt Smith
David Tennant
Christopher Eccleston[/quote]


----------



## soapsydaisy (Apr 3, 2013)

Such a tough choice. 

Marry - The Tenth
Date - Matt Smith
Dump - Christopher Eccleston

*Next Round - Frontmen of 1990s Alternative Bands*
Rivers Cuomo (Weezer)
Noel Gallagher (Oasis)
Dexter Holland (Offspring)


----------



## cerelife (Apr 3, 2013)

OK, I know the bands but have no clue what these guys look like...shouldn't really matter anyway, right?
Marry - Weezer guy, cuz I love the sense of humor of this band
Date - Offspring guy...funny as well, but too much anger
Dump - Oasis guy since I don't want to share my Midol

*Next Round - TrueBlood Men*
Eric Northman
Bill Compton
Sam Merlotte


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Apr 3, 2013)

cerelife said:


> OK, I know the bands but have no clue what these guys look like...shouldn't really matter anyway, right?
> Marry - Weezer guy, cuz I love the sense of humor of this band
> Date - Offspring guy...funny as well, but too much anger
> Dump - Oasis guy since I don't want to share my Midol
> ...



Marry: Sam Merlotte, he warm blooded for the cold nights & he owns his own bar/resturant
Date: Eric Northman, MEROW.....'nough said
Dump: Bill Compton, he's an idiot and a schemer 

*Next Round - Wizards*
Harry Dresden (Dresden Files book series & SyFy TV series [cancelled])
Harry Potter
Merlin


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 3, 2013)

Moonshea Botanicals said:


> Marry: Sam Merlotte, he warm blooded for the cold nights & he owns his own bar/resturant
> Date: Eric Northman, MEROW.....'nough said
> Dump: Bill Compton, he's an idiot and a schemer
> 
> ...



Marry - Merlin. Hello, like the King of Magicians
Date - Harry Dresden - Okay, date by default, don't know who he is. 
Dump -  Harry Potter. I don't want to deal with Hermoine. 

Next: Showbiz Magicians:

David Copperfield
Criss Angel 
Lance Burton


----------



## soapsydaisy (Apr 4, 2013)

marry: Copperfield. He owns a chain of islands
date: Burton
dump: Criss Angel


----------



## soapsydaisy (Apr 4, 2013)

next round ~ The Men of Two and a Half Men

Charlie Sheen
Jon Cryer
Ashton Kutcher


----------

